# Games and Pastimes to play at ASF:



## noirua (17 October 2006)

Basically, this link will take you to a number of games, occasionally some may fail to download, such is life, also, instructions may be a bit lacking, but, with some effort thou will get there, hopefully: http://www.gooddogie.com/games.html


----------



## noirua (17 October 2006)

Just a simple game to pass the time: http://www.addictinggames.com/ballbounce.html


----------



## noirua (18 October 2006)

Right you guys, now it's mini-golf. Needs a bit of brain power to achieve a hole in one - get to grips with this and stock picking will be just a stroll: http://www.addictinggames.com/agminigolf.html


A bit of magnification helps if the ball only moves 1 metre, otherwise you could hole in 200 strokes, a bit embarrassing and time wasting. Market doesn't open for an hour and a half, so you've plenty of time.


----------



## krisbarry (18 October 2006)

Noirua, your portfolio must not be stimulating you enough


----------



## noirua (18 October 2006)

Some were having trouble with the golf yesterday, so here we have the "mini-putt":  http://www.addictinggames.com/miniputt.html


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2006)

...throwing down the gauntlet


----------



## noirua (19 October 2006)

Now, this game should get you going, as the customers wait for delivery of your beer along the pipes:  http://www.addictinggames.com/morebeer.html

Some excellent golf:  http://www.addictinggames.com/drivingrange.html

Require Hyperload downgrade.


----------



## noirua (22 October 2006)

Now we are into Quizzes:  http://www.infoplease.com/quizzes/gameshistory/1.htm

Online chat Quiz - everyone will score well on this:  http://www.infoplease.com/quizzes/chat/1.htm


Not a quiz this time, some may find this difficult:  http://www.infoplease.com/wordoftheday


----------



## noirua (22 October 2006)

Thirsting for knowledge:  http://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia


----------



## noirua (23 October 2006)

The quiz daily continues " The Big Quiz ", doesn't seem very big though:  http://www.rediff.com/money/2004/apr/27quiz.htm

This one is a bit difficult:  http://www.rediff.com/money/quiz.html


----------



## michael_selway (23 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Noirua, your portfolio must not be stimulating you enough




hehe yeah, esp if you have RIN, CSR, FLX...

although has done well after the crash

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (23 October 2006)

A straight forward tennis game that you are bound to win, if your very clever that is, passes the time as we wait for the market to open:  http://www.bellfruitgames.co.uk/game4.htm


----------



## noirua (24 October 2006)

Not a bad free " battleships Game " to kill the time for those waiting for the opening:  http://www.miniclip.com/games/battleships/en/


----------



## noirua (25 October 2006)

Today it's mini-pool:  http://www.addictinggames.com/minipool2d.html 

This is more like it " Ten-Pin-Bowling ":  http://www.2dplay.com/ten-pin-bowling/ten-pin-bowling-play.htm


----------



## professor_frink (25 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> ...throwing down the gauntlet




Couldn't quite get there  I could only match the score  

Here's another pointless game to waste a large portion of your day  

curveball


----------



## wayneL (25 October 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> Couldn't quite get there  I could only match the score
> 
> Here's another pointless game to waste a large portion of your day
> 
> curveball



A hole in one on the 18th!!! :bowdown:

I'm impressed.


----------



## professor_frink (25 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> A hole in one on the 18th!!! :bowdown:
> 
> I'm impressed.



Why thank you sir  

The bar has been raised :dance: 
I really do have way too much time on my hands!


----------



## wayneL (26 October 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> Why thank you sir
> 
> The bar has been raised :dance:
> I really do have way too much time on my hands!




Now I am getting nothing done goddammit!!!!

29 is going DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noirua (27 October 2006)

Right you guys this is real golf: choose your own clubs; watch the wind direction and its speed; measure the length of the grass; sort out your sand wedge; and now see if you can get round in par, no chance: http://www.afunzone.com/golf/golf.html


----------



## happytrader (27 October 2006)

A concentration game

www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/D/distraction/game.html

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Bloveld (28 October 2006)

If only I could make money doing this.


----------



## Bloveld (28 October 2006)

OK, I admit that I have no life.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

Now it's tennis and this game can leave you very flat footed unless you'r quick off the mark:  http://www.candystand.com/play.do?id=17856


----------



## Bronte (2 November 2006)

Just had to share this one:
http://www.eyegas.com/xmas05/ 
Enjoy


----------



## noirua (4 November 2006)

This one may get you going as it's a bit difficult to bat against this type of bowling and hitting the ball is a puzzle, yes it's cricket: http://www.miniclip.com/games/tabletop-cricket/en/


----------



## two40 (4 November 2006)

Sudoku

http://www.websudoku.com/


----------



## noirua (5 November 2006)

This game is about shooting all those rabbits, can't understand what's going on here, anyway: http://www.addictinggames.com/blacksheepacres.html


----------



## noirua (30 December 2006)

http://www.addictivegames.com

Plenty of games for the remainder of the festive season.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2007)

we should meet up and learn some cheerleading - maybe have an interstate cheerleaders competition?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p86KfXtg2s Singapore cheerleaders


----------



## canny (6 January 2007)

Someone pointed to this one before Christmas when we were all VERY bored.
It drove me crazy!
http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm


----------



## Dukey (1 March 2007)

*Crazy web games - Stress Relief for ASF punters!*

Seeing it has been a somewhat stressful time for some folks watching the market in the last 2 days - here's a way to unwind at your desk.

Belt that penguin as far as you can !!!! 

click on the bear and penguin jumps. while the bird is falling, click again - hold and release to make your swing. See how far you can smack it!!

More contributions welcome...

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf

good luck - Dukey


----------



## Dukey (1 March 2007)

*Re: Crazy web games = Stress Relief for ASF punters!*

Actually - maybe its not a bear - abominable snowman or something.

My best 312.4m.


(sorry - had a search for web games and nothing came up??)


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2007)

Hi Dukey - thought I'd keep all these games in the one thread!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## nomore4s (1 March 2007)

Here's a paintball one

http://www.snopi.com/FreeTime/assault.swf


----------



## imajica (1 March 2007)

*Re: Crazy web games = Stress Relief for ASF punters!*



			
				Dukey said:
			
		

> Actually - maybe its not a bear - abominable snowman or something.
> 
> My best 312.4m.
> 
> ...




woohoo 322.9m


----------



## Dukey (1 March 2007)

329m !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You my friend are GOD of smacking penguins with clubs or baseball bats or whatever that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Skirmish is quite fun - but now I feel like I need to go to confession - I'm not even Christian!!


----------



## Dukey (2 March 2007)

Addicted to these now.

http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/games/magic-gopher-central.swf

You mathematical investor types should be able to work out how the gopher does it... not that hard really!!!

...Still havn't beaten imajicas 322.9m penguin homer though.


----------



## nomore4s (2 March 2007)

go the penguin bashing, new mark to beat.


----------



## noirua (13 March 2007)

Here is a game to make you confident and it is infact childs play:  http://www.superkids.com/aweb/tools/logic/angles/breakout.html


----------



## ROE (14 March 2007)

something for the baby boomer to play 

http://www.companyofheroesgame.com/

Their sacrificed paid for the baby boomer generation..


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (14 March 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> Here's a paintball one
> 
> http://www.snopi.com/FreeTime/assault.swf




Cool


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

Thought I'd post a solution to rubiks cube.
might take a few days though.

1.1. there are midface , mid edge and corner pieces.
1.2. the midface ones are already correct (and connected internally) 
1.3. when you pick up the cube, start with the face opposite the white face. - in this case it's the blue face ( centre-piece is blue)
1.4.  most people can do one face .  I'll cover that pretty quickly
a) we start with the first photo, firstly you make a blue cross, making sure the sides are correct (see how the green midface and the green mid edge are adjacent on the right hand face - likewise the red on the left hand face.

b) you bring in the blue corner pieces - again you should have the adjacent faces compatible. In the end there will be a "tee" shape eg green on the right face, red on the left
This is the situation after step 1, i.e. four correct pieces on each side face, and the blue face finished.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

Next turn the cube over (blue on the bottom in this case, or more correctly white on the top)
then there are only 4 pieces to get right to finsh the second row.  
2.1  first photo shows the white face on top - the only correct piece is the centre face piece.
2.2. see how the red tee is longer by the fact that we have lined up the "midedge" piece - the one that is red and green (no white).  Because it has no white it doesn't belong on the topface - i.e. it is one of the four mid-edge pieces to come down to the second row. 
2.3 this one has to be brought down in an anticlockwise direction. - (why? because then the green wil match its midface piece)
to do that do the following ....

with the upside down "tee" so formed facing you ( becomes front face)...
Ta La Tc Lc Tc Fc Ta Fa
(where T = top, L = left, R = right, c = clockwise, a = anticlockwise)
Left and right are 180 degrees apart i,e, opposite - sorry if I referred to adjacent faces before as left and right  - I should have picked one to be front etc - no big deal though.
For this exercise red = front, green = left, and (out of sight) yellow = right.
Ta = turn top anticlockwise etc  

2.4 Search around for another mid edge piece with two colours and in the toprow so that it is available to be brought down ( either clockwise or anticlockwise) - second photo shows a yellow and orange piece.  This needs to come down in a clockwise direction.  This time the front face will be the yellow face ( note the yellow tee, because we've lined up that edge at least of the one we want to bring down).  And as you will see it has to come down in a clockwise direction. (why? because then the orange will match its mid face piece)

again with the yellow upside down "tee" facing you ( becomes front face)...(so that orange = right etc
Tc Rc Ta Ra Ta Fa Tc Fc

2.5 after that you should have the situation in third photo, two rows complete.

note that sometimes just to screw you up, one of the two-coloured mid-edge pieces is already in the second layer , but incorrect. In that case just bring another one down to replace it, and it wll end up in the topmost layer - which will permit it to be brought down.
cheers
more tomorrow or next day


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 April 2007)

ok - next step ( call it step 3) is to make a white cross on the top - so applicable for Easter 

Note that, unlike all the pieces we have set in relative position to date, this one doesn't matter a damn - just as long as it's a white cross. 

Note the sequence 
(one white central piece) = first photo - ignore the fact that there are "spare" white pieces in the photo
(a straight line - up the page) = second photo - ditto (ignore lower left piece in photo for instance)
(a "J shape" ) = third photo  (where the J is a right angle to the left based on the top midface piece)
(a cross) = the objective for this stage

between each of these stages you use the sequence 

Ra Ta Fa Tc Fc Rc

By the way, here I introduce a memory system that I use 
I remember this as "Right Up Front, Too Few Rules"
how? well, anything that rhymes with "oo" is cl*oo*ckwise
and anything that doesn't is anticlockwise 
and of course T = top, F = front, R = Right  (and up = top as well)

The photos show the stages - if you are lucky enough to have a white cross, then ignore this step.

Likewise if you are lucky enough to have a "J", then you only do this once .  NB you must hold the cube in such a way that F=front means that face which is in front of you when the "J" appears / makes sense. (or, for instance, the line appears "vertical", or Y axis if you prefer)

Note that at the end of this stage you have two correct layers , plus a white cross on top (BUT NOT NECESSARILY the correct mid-edge pieces - just as long as it's a white cross)  note the incorrect red colour on the front face when you get the cross - IGNORE - this will be sorted out later. 

PS BTW, if you practice all this stuff you will get down to about 2.5 mins to solve the thing. 
This is hopeless compared to the experts , but , lol it still gives you something to do during the ads on TV 

cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 April 2007)

Step 4 is to get the top corner pieces in the correct position, but ignoring which way they are oriented. 
i.e. the first photo shows a corner piece that is correctly orientated (easy, it's obvious that the red and green faces are correct, and hence this corner piece belongs at that corner.

Second photo also shows a piece that "belongs at that corner", but because it is rotated, it is not as obvious.  i.e. the yellow and orange faces are sorta mixed up . (It's worth noting that this piece is rotated "clockwise" about the axis between the observer and the centre of the cube itself. - this concept is not relevant now, *but will be next step*).

ok , you check how many corner pieces are in the correct position like this (i.e. ignoring rotation). 
a) If 4, then you can skip this step
b) If 3, then lol , you've screwed up, or the two layers below are incorrect , or you dont have a white cross, -  or you are working with a cube that someone has taken apart and tried to cheat with lol
c) If two corners are correct and they are adjacent, then rotate the entire top face one 90deg turn to the right, and you will find that there is then only one correct
d) If there is one correct then put it at 2 oclock  or NE (as per the third photo), and check that the other three need to go in the directions shown by the biro and it's lids.  (Sometimes, you have a mirror image , still with one correct -  then, in that case, simply rotate the top 180deg and it should be "ok", and look like "this").

what is "this", lol ?  the NE corner is correct, the SE corner should be in the oposite NW diagonal position, the NW piece should be in the SW, and the SW should be in the SE.   

The following moves achieve this step of moving these three (SE to NW, NW to SW, SW to SE) without changing the NE one. 

Lc Ra Ta Rc Tc La Ta Ra Tc Rc 
(Look right up room ? too little time really  two rooms)
(ok ok I was a randy youngster when I learnt all this lol).  

Note there is another option that we should know about 
e)  If two corners are correct and they are NOT adjacent, i.e. they are diagonally opposite, then you will have to do this sequence twice,  i.e. 

place one of the two correct corners in the NE position, (hence defining "front" etc) and go through the 10 twists above.  

Then have another look at it, get it in a position similar to the biros below (SE >> NW >> SW,  while NE is correct all along).

At the end of this step you have 
two layers correct  (from step 2),
a white cross on top (from step 3), and
the corner pieces of the top in their correct places.( step 4).
(see fourth photo)

Also note in the third photo (and the fourth photo) that the NE corner is correct in this case, even though the white is not facing up.  White is irrelevant , because rotation is irrelevant at this stage.  ( that's next stage).


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

Step 5 is to rotate the corner pieces, so that you get a white face. (even if some midedge ones are still wrong).

I start with the easy case of the first photo.   (this is not the same solution that I used in step 3 by the way). Here you can see ONE (only) corner with white on top, and the other three corners needing a clockwise rotation /swivel. (as discussed in bold in my previous post for step 4).

For this you hold the cube with the correct corner on the left, near the FRONT face. (as in photo 1), and  then:-

Rc Tc Ra Tc Rc Tc Tc Ra Tc Tc
Roound to right to roound two toones right two tunes 

(Note only "right" and "top" faces are twisted for this step - and indeed for all moves from now on - provided you pick the correct orientation to define "right" of course)

This will take you from photo 1 to photo 2. (and complete this step). 

Sometimes there is ONE (only) white showing on top, but the other three need and ANTIclockwise rotation / swivel.  

For this you hold the cube with the correct corner on the left, but near the BACK  face.  (as in photo 2) and then:-

Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Tc Tc Rc Tc Tc
Rick top roond top rick two toones roond two tunes 




Sadly sometimes it's not as easy as that .  

a) If there are NO corners with white on top, eg photo 4, then you have to do this sequence at least twice.   

For photo 4, you'll notice there are 2 whites showing on the left side, 1 on front (and 1 unseen on back).

(sometimes there are 2 whites showing on the leftside, and 2 unseen on the right side).  

For these cases, orient the cube with the two whites on the left, (as shown), and carry out the 10 twist sequence.  

After that you will hopefully only have one white facing up (as per photo 1).  And then it will be easy to repeat again (to get to photo 2).

b) there is also the possibility that there are two whites facing up, (photo 5) ,  - the two white facing up should be near  the back (as shown) - in summary, it's just a case of working out what will happen when three of the corners spin individually (clockwise or anticlockwise).  If you have either none or two facing up, then after the first time you do this sequence you should then only have 1 facing up. and repeating the sequence finishes it off. (leaving photo 2)

Note that the mid edge ones on the toplayer are still wrong. one more step to go  (might post that tomorrow


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

Final step (step 6) coming up.
Before I do , just wanna mention those sequences in step 5 , because step 6 is just a matter of repeating them (with your thinking cap on)

a) This one spins three corners clockwise:-
Rc Tc Ra Tc Rc Tc Tc Ra Tc Tc
Roound to right to roound two toones right two tunes 

b) and this one spins three (different) corners anti clockwise:-
Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Tc Tc Rc Tc Tc
alias
Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Ta Ta Rc Ta Ta 
(because if you do top clockwise twice, Tc, Tc;   it's the same as top anticlockwise twice  Ta, Ta) 

You could just as easily remember b)  as "the opposite of" a) , i.e.  
Rc Tc Ra Tc Rc Tc Tc Ra Tc Tc
Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Ta Ta Rc Ta Ta
and hence , to achieve b) just remember that "oo" means an anticlockwise twist for b) , where it meant a clockwise twist for a).

subsection summary:-
Roound to right to roound two toones right two tunes 
Rc Tc Ra Tc Rc Tc Tc Ra Tc Tc gives clockwise spins of 3 corners  
Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Ta Ta Rc Ta Ta gives anticlockwise spins ditto ( beware - note the position of the one that doesnt get a spin

Step 6 then ...
You will have a cube with (probably) some top midedge  pieces in the wrong place.  either 4 wrong 3 wrong or none wrong 9 i.e. you jagged it and don't have to do step 6 in this last case)

If three wrong then you only have to do 20 more twists. (with a reoriention in the middle).  this is madeup of (a then b) , or  (b then a), Which?  The clue is whether the three need a clockwise triangular move (bodily move, no spin ), or an anticlockwise . 

Anticlockwise trianglar bodily move of three top midedge pieces:-
Suppose (photo 1) the orange belongs on the opposite face. i.e. (photo 2) the biro indicates the direction the orange has to go, and the one over there then goes to the back.   (i.e. the orange piece near the cork belongs where the key is).  Then hold the cube as per photo 2 and do the following :- (b then a), i.e. 
b) Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Ta Ta Rc Ta Ta gives anticlockwise spins of 3 corners  
reorientate as necessary ( notice you are now in a similar position to 5 below - refer there for correct orientation), then 
a) Rc Tc Ra Tc Rc Tc Tc Ra Tc Tc gives clockwise spins of the same 3 corners  - 
and vwalla. photo 3. done.

but I still have to look at other possibilities for this triangular move


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

Step 6 continues (a different puzzle)

Likewise for clockwise trianglar bodily move of three top midedge pieces:-

For the previous post, the only face initially correct was yellow.  Suppose it was the orange face, but the yellow (near the keys) belonged on the opposite face (near the cork).  See photos 1, 2 and 3 (these are obviously a different puzzle, nothing to do with previous). Note that photo 2 has the cube rotated 180 degrees from photo 1, so that (photo 3) the biro points to the right. (biro must always point to the right before proceeding) - (You can still see the yellow under the biro near the keys in photo 3)

Then hold the cube as per photo 2 or 3 so that the BIRO POINTS TO THE RIGHT , i.e. the yellow belongs on the opposite face -  then the biro indicates the direction the yellow has to go, and the one over there (red) then goes to the FRONT this time.   And do the following :- (a then b), i.e. 
a) Rc Tc Ra Tc Rc Tc Tc Ra Tc Tc gives clockwise spins of the 3 corners, 
reorientate as necessary, then  
b) Ra Ta Rc Ta Ra Ta Ta Rc Ta Ta gives anticlockwise spins of the same 3 corners  - again  vwalla. - break out the vintage champagne   (fake bottle lol)

PS you may notice a certain rhythm to these twists - i.e. you are only twisting top and right, and top keeps going in one direction , and right keeps alternating (sorta).    - but be careful of that reorintation in the middle, between the first 10 twists and the second 10 twists, because this will redefine "front", and hence "right".

PS If you have four midedge wrong, (rather than 3) then do this whole step twice and you'll have it.
QED
E&OE
cheers 2020


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

two40 said:


> Sudoku
> http://www.websudoku.com/



okay - now must be someone's turn to tell us all the best way (ways) to do these bludy things 

PS are they any websites that have all the tips ? (I know a few, but obviously not em all, as I find myself slow compared to the graphs or average performance given on that site  http://www.websudoku.com/  - great site incidentally, thanks two40 

PPS how the hell do they know when they've given enough clues ??

Presumably they sometimes give "more than enough", so that there is redundant information ( eg to make it easier)  .


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

Further to that website - there's an easy way to cheat of course, and that is to keep clicking "how am I going" - but let's assume ASF members wouldn't do that.  

You have to set for "allow multiple numbers" if you use that feature i.e. that is not a default setting.

Q: How many squares are obvious here, (WITHOUT using those squares to find other squares)?  and without using multiple numbers - in fact without writing anything in the squares.  (This is supposed to be easy - sheesh)

PS let's number them 
   A B C  D E F  G H J  along top, and
1
2
3

4
5
6

7
8
9
 down the side (just to have a convention)

PS I think I make it 6 or 7 or was it 8 ? got confused unsure if I'd double counted .


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

ahh, I found there were 8 - then checked on "how am I going"  and sure enough I'd made a typo (had written 8 in D5 instead of D6).  but I think this is all that are immediately available - i.e. don't use a blue one to find any more. - only first level logic if you like. 

but hey, I could be wrong - could be heaps more. 

I have just used one rule here, i.e. check out all the rows for 1's - then all the columns.
ditto for the 2's , etc etc.
 
(lol - hate to tell you how many Qantas magazines I use up before I finally get one of their puzzles fully correct )
A1, C2, C8, D2, D8, F3, F5, J9 (E&OE)

Incidentally, then you can rip into it - for instance
the bottom central "big square" is missing 2,3,5, and it doesn't take much to get these, i.e. write em in big "clumps" so to speak. 

Alternatively , column F is missing 2,3,4 - again easy

PS this is ranked "easy"


----------



## Happy (8 April 2007)

267149835
435268971
819357264
941635728
783924156
526871349
692583417
154792683
378416592

Did I get it right?


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

Happy said:


> Did I get it right?



Happy   http://www.websudoku.com/
a) you can repeat any puzzle you wish ( they all have numbers), so to check yours I just dialled up puzzle  "Easy Puzzle 9,080,258,996 "
b) then, I literally typed your answers in as fast as I could, - pretty fast anyway   and went straight to "how am I going"
c) yep no mistakes, "congratulations" etc,  I took 3 mins 21 secs (? maybe I did a screen dump along the way)
d) then you can check on "how good is my time" and , lol,  it's the first occasion that I've ever been better than the "norm" of the distribution graph (in the top 13% lol)    Average time for easy level is 5 min 49 secs apparently.
(sure as hell isn't average in this household lol )

In summary, yep you got it right, and also
13% of the population can do em faster than I could just typing in your results .  
finally thanks to two40 for this excellent site.
more info on statistics here:-
http://www.websudoku.com/faqs.php#statistics


----------



## noirua (9 April 2007)

Lost confidence or a bit fed up as 2020's games need a bit of brain power. Then go first to this website:  http://www.thekidzpage.com/freekidsgames/index.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

http://peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/rubikscubesolution.html  Beginner Solution to the Rubik's Cube
gotta feeling that this is similar to the one I posted.  and maybe easier to understand.
plus they cover the first layer whereas I didn't.
I note they claim 60 seconds ,  mmm , as they say on TV, "I'd like to see that"  

noi, lol my intention was not to confuse - just to give anyone interested some notes - maybe pass it onto their kids to try , then show them lol ( that's what I do these days) 
who nose, they might feel some elation if they achieve it


----------



## drillinto (13 May 2007)

Start a chain reaction

http://www.bored.com/boomshine/


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 July 2007)

Proposal is to have a go at a medium hard sudoku..  (did an easy one a couple of months ago - already posted). 

http://www.websudoku.com/

you can repeat any puzzle you wish ( they all have numbers), 

so  here's "Medium" difficulty Puzzle 2,557,675,180   (or level 2) - proposal is to publish the answer. - including explanation of the steps. 

I believe I've filled in all the obvious squares. (eg added a 9 , then a 6 , then a 6 , then a 1, then a 2) etc 

How do you experts out there proceed from here? 

ok - I have now set the options to permit two options and/or text to be written in a square - (I'm fairly sure it will be necessary)

One way I have (very occasionally) found helpful is to write down two optional places for the 1 for instance - eg in the second row I have written 1a and 1b - i.e. it must be in one of these positions.

Incidentally I've also written 6a and 6b (one or other of these is a 6)- 
also 6c and 6d ( ditto) etc etc 

to be honest I tend to get stuck on these harder ones - so if anyone's an expert out there , I''d appreciate your advice 

PS 
Ahhh I see a light ...
... 4b is a 4 for a start - (from looking at the 5th row) -  to be continued


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 July 2007)

then there's a 5 in the last column of the 4th row
reason - in this "cluster of 9" , there is missing a 1, a 5 and an 8
because either 1c and 1d must be a 1, then the other unknown square of this cluster must be a  5 or an 8 - by inspection it must be a 5 ( there's already an 8 in that row)

After this the 1 and the 8 of this cluster are also fairly easy .

then the right hand column can be filled in , 
then the 5th row can be completed , etc etc 
then fill the "centre left" cluster (3 9 6 etc)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 July 2007)

Then the left column can be filled, 
Then change a few to  eg "3,5", meaning this must be a 3 or a 5 etc

Now the first row second column is interesting because it must be a 2, 3 or 5.  but the other two emply squares in this cluster are each 3 or 5 ( hence one must be 3 the other5) which only leaves 2.

eventually 3, 5, and 7 are missing from second last column - hence since two of these are 3 and 5 , we've found the 7 

then the 8 in the topright cluster falls out because it cant be 3 or 5 , yet it must be 3, 5 or 8

then the 5 th column 3rd row can only be a 3 
then all the ones with "3 or 5" fall out pretty much 
only the three central clusters to go - the highlighted "6b" must be a 3
this triggers 6d = 6 ,  then 6a = 6
then they all fall out


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 July 2007)

and - stats show that 100% of people would be faster, lol

PS best if you can avoid assigning more than two options to a square IMO

PS good to see the Dow rebounding


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

3 Year Old Solves Rubik's Cube in 114 seconds  (genuiine)
 K. Konishi solves Rubik's cube in 6.45 secs
(bs lol - blind freddy can see that he just reverses the sequence be used to mess up the cube in the first place)


----------



## TedE (27 July 2007)

http://www.pakoon.com/

Pakoon is a banner for a few open source games such as a cross between car racing and snowboarding.

http://www.yetisports.org/

Games involving Yetis hitting penguins... so much fun.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2007)

This game is called "Little Fighter 2" and I haven't tried it myself yet. Users have given it 4* out of 5*, so it should be quite good.

http://www.download.com/Little-Fighter-2/3000-7563_4-10437490.html?tag=list


----------



## noirua (2 September 2007)

Here is a second game for this weekend and it's a bit of Kung-fu:  http://www.download.com/Conquer-Onl...l.e415&cval=DL-Dispatch-DBU-FRi&ctype=default


----------



## noirua (29 September 2007)

Here is a game that is free, providing you avoid the add-ons. If you have a dial-up modem FORGET IT, as the programme is 473MB ( takes hours to download). Otherwise carry on:  http://www.download.com/WarRock/3000-7452_4-10723831.html?tag=pop.games


----------



## nomore4s (19 October 2007)

Paper plane one. Try to get it through the window.

http://flightsimx.archive.amnesia.com.au/


----------



## noirua (11 December 2007)

For a little bit of trivia in a novel form try this:  http://www.miniclip.com/games/trivia-machine/en/


----------



## noirua (16 December 2007)

Paintball is the name of the game here:  http://www.miniclip.com/games/presidential-paintball/en/


----------



## Joe Blow (18 December 2007)

Hello ASFers!

My good friend Mark has created a flash game called 'Space Wars: Red Spaceship' which is inspired by the old late 70's arcade games 'Space War' and 'Asteroids'.... only there's no asteroids. Ummmm... you'll see what I mean!

I told him I'd give it a plug, so please help make him a happy camper and go and give it a whirl: http://www.redspaceship.net/

Better yet, if you like it - tell your friends!


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2007)

here's an "alpha sudoku" - womens weekly "big summer puzzle book" (recommended) 
never seen one of these before.
25 letters only - no 'Z'


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Some were having trouble with the golf yesterday, so here we have the "mini-putt":  http://www.addictinggames.com/miniputt.html



Right now, it's back to the "mini putt".  Record held by "bloveld" with a surely unbeatable 24.
My first effort was 50 - 7 over par on the last hole.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

...
another one of these ..
each of the 5 sudoku 3x3 boxes has its normal limits - then they overlap at the corners.


----------



## noirua (17 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ...
> another one of these ..
> each of the 5 sudoku 3x3 boxes has its normal limits - then they overlap at the corners.




Hi 2020, All very complicated these sudoku boxes. I will have to google up some info and find out what all this 3x3 is and overlapping in the corners. I'm sure you know all about it but all I can say is, HELP!


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Hello ASFers!
> 
> My good friend Mark has created a flash game called 'Space Wars: Red Spaceship' which is inspired by the old late 70's arcade games 'Space War' and 'Asteroids'.... only there's no asteroids. Ummmm... you'll see what I mean!
> 
> ...



It's back to the red spaceship again.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2022)

Riot Games Opening New Offices in Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand
					

New homes for Riot Games!




					sea.ign.com


----------

